# My Travels in 2013



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi people!

I did some traveling this year, so I decided to also post pictures in the international section. You can also follow me in the Romanian travelogue section. Or on Flickr. 
Some pictures are better then the other, I'm still learning, also lately I began to do a little post processing on the shots. 
Hope you will like my work 

*THREAD CONTENTS:*

001. Berne/Bern - January 2013
002. Lucerne/Luzern, Switzerland - February 2013
003. Passau, Bavaria, Germany - March 2013
003. Essing, Bavaria, Germany - April 2013
004. Prunn Castle, Bavaria, Germany - April 2013
005. Riedenburg, Bavaria, Germany - April 2013
006. Falkenburg, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013
007. Lake Untreusee, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013
008. Timișoara , Romania - January 2013
009. Tripoint West Germany, East Germany and Czechoslovakia - May 2013
010. Vohburg, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013
010. Bautzen, Saxony, Germany - May 2013
011. Görlitz, Saxony, Germany / Zgorzelec, Lower Silesia, Poland - May 2013
012. Wrocław/Breslau, Lower Silesia - May 2013
013. Auschwitz, Oświęcim, Lesser Poland, Poland - May 2013
014. Kraków, Lesser Poland, Poland - May 2013
015. Niedzica, Nowy Targ County, Lesser Poland - May 2013
016. Stará Ľubovňa, Slovakia - May 2013
017. Levoča, Slovakia - May 2013
018. Spiš Castle, Slovakia - May 2013
019. Prešov, Slovakia - May 2013
020. Košice, Slovakia - May 2013
021. Miskolc, Hungary - May 2013
022. Bratislava, Slovakia - May 2013
023. Hrad Devin, Slovakia - May 2013
024. Hainburg an der Donau, Austria - May 2013
025. Augsburg, Germany - June 2013
026. Ingolstadt, Germany - June 2013
027. Amberg, Germany - July 2013
028. Lauf an der Pegnitz, Germany - July 2013
029. Landsberg am Lech, Germany - July 2013
030. Lake Ammer, Germany - July 2013
031. Abenberg, Germany - July 2013
032. Cadolzburg, Germany - July 2013
033. Lake Starnberg, Germany - July 2013
044. Blutenberg Castle, Munich, Germany - July 2013
045. Regensburg, Germany - July 2013
046. Regenstauf, Germany - July 2013
047. Schloss Linderhof, Bayern - August 2013
048. Schwangau, Schloss Neuschwanstein, Schloss Hohenschwangau, Bayern- August 2013
049. Bor, Czech Republic - August 2013
050. Plzeň/Pilsen, Czech Republic - August 2013
051. Prague, Czech Republic - August 2013
052. Bečov nad Teplou, Czech Republic - August 2013
053. Loket, Czech Republic - August 2013
054. Karlovy Vary, Czech Republic - August 2013
055. Zürich, Switzerland - August 2013
056. Luzern/Lucerne, Switzerland - August 2013
057. Lake Lungern, Switzerland - August 2013
058. Thun, Switzerland - August 2013
059. Bern, Switzerland - August 2013
060. Laufenburg, Germany + Switzerland - August 2013
061. Base, Switzerland - August 2013l
062. St. Gallen, Switzerland - August 2013
063. Malbun, Switzerland - August 2013
064. Tripoint Austria, Liechtenstein, Switzerland - August 2013
065. Feldkirch, Austria - August 2013
066. Timişoara, Romania - August 2013
067. Dollnstein, Germany - August 2013
068. Eichstätt, Germany - August 2013
069. Klatovy, Czech Republic - September 2013
070. Hluboká nad Vltavou, Czech Republic - September 2013
071. Holašovice, Czech Republic - September 2013
072. České Budějovice, Czech Republic - September 2013
073. Český Krumlov, Czech Republic - September 2013
074. Rožmberk nad Vltavou, Czech Republic - September 2013
075. Jochenstein, Germany - September 2013
076. Nürnberg, Germany - November 2013
077. Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany - December 2013
078. Prague, Czech Republic - December 2013
079. Karlštejn, Czech Republic - December 2013
080. Nürnberg, Germany - December 2013
081. Aschaffenburg, Germany - December 2013
082. Frankfurt am Main, Germany - December 2013
083. Heidelberg, Germany - December 2013


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Berne/Bern, Switzerland - January 2013*

*The city of Bern* or Berne (German: Bern, pronounced [ˈbɛrn] ( listen); French: Berne [bɛʁn]; Italian: Berna [ˈbɛrna]; Romansh: Berna [ˈbɛrnə]; Bernese German: Bärn [b̥æːrn]) is the Bundesstadt (federal city, de facto capital) of Switzerland, and, with (as of December 2011) a population of 125,681,[3] the fifth most populous city in Switzerland.[4] The Bern agglomeration, which includes 43 municipalities,[5] has a population of 353,300.[6] The metropolitan area had a population of 660,000 in 2000.[7] Bern is also the capital of the Canton of Bern, the second most populous of Switzerland's cantons.

The official language of Bern is German, but the main spoken language is the Alemannic dialect called Bernese German.

In 1983 the historic old town in the centre of Bern became a UNESCO World Heritage Site and Bern is ranked among the world’s top ten cities for the best quality of life (2010)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr

>>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos (from Bern) :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lucerne/Luzern, Switzerland - February 2013*










*Lucerne* (pron.: /ˌluːˈsɜrn/; German: Luzern, [luˈtsɛrn] ( listen); French: Lucerne, [lysɛʁn]; Italian: Lucerna, [luˈtʃerna]; Romansh: Lucerna; Lucerne German: Lozärn) is a city in north-central Switzerland, in the German-speaking portion of that country. Lucerne is the capital of the Canton of Lucerne and the capital of the district of the same name. With a population of about 76,200 people, Lucerne is the most populous city in Central Switzerland, and a nexus of transportation, telecommunications, and government of this region. The city's urban area consists of 17 cities and towns located in three different cantons with an overall population of about 250,000 people.

Due to its location on the shore of Lake Lucerne (der Vierwaldstättersee), within sight of Mount Pilatus and Rigi in the Swiss Alps, Lucerne has long been a destination for tourists. One of the city's famous landmarks is the Chapel Bridge (Kapellbrücke), a wooden bridge first erected in the 14th century.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr

>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


Luzern by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany - March 2013*

*Passau* (previously Latin: Batavis or Batavia) is a town in Lower Bavaria, Germany. It is also known as the Dreiflüssestadt or "City of Three Rivers," because the Danube is joined at Passau by the Inn from the south and the Ilz from the north.

Passau's population is 50,415, of whom about 10,000 are students at the local University of Passau. The university, founded in the late 1970s, is the extension of the Institute for Catholic Studies (Katholisch-Theologische Fakultät) founded in 1622.[2] It is renowned in Germany for its institutes of Economics, Law, Theology, Computer Sciences and Cultural Studies.

Tourism in Passau focuses mainly on the three rivers, the St. Stephen's Cathedral (Der Passauer Stephansdom) and the "Old City" (Die Altstadt). With 17,774 pipes and 233 registers, the organ at St. Stephen's was long held to be the largest church pipe organ in the world and is today second in size only to the organ at First Congregational Church, Los Angeles, which was expanded in 1994. Organ concerts are held daily between May and September. St.Stephen's is a true masterpiece of Italian Baroque, built by Italian architect Carlo Lurago and decorated in part by Carpoforo Tencalla. Many river cruises down the Danube start at Passau and there is a cycling path all the way down to Vienna. It is also notable for its gothic and baroque architecture. The town is dominated by the Veste Oberhaus and the former fortress of the Bishop, on the mountain crest between the Danube and the Ilz rivers. Right beside the town hall is the Scharfrichterhaus, an important jazz and cabaret stage on which political cabaret is performed.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Passau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Riedenburg, Bavaria, Germany - April 2013*

*Riedenburg* is a town in the district of Kelheim, in Bavaria, Germany. It is situated on the river Altmühl, 16 km (10 mi) northwest of Kelheim and 29 km (18 mi) northeast of Ingolstadt.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Fortress ruin Tachenstein, Riedenburg*


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burgruine Tachenstein, Riedenburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Panorama view from the fortress towards the Riedenburg >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Riedenburg gesehen von der Burgruine Tachenstein by cinxxx, on Flickr

Prunn Fortress (presented earlier) seen with much zoom


Burg Prunn gesehen von der Burgruine Tachenstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


Riedenburg gesehen von der Burgruine Tachenstein by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! very nice shots and places too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Falkenberg, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013*

^^Thanks, greatly appreciated! :cheers2:

----

*Falkenberg*, Oberpfalz is a municipality in the district of Tirschenreuth in Bavaria, Germany. 

















The fortress, *Burg Falkenberg* is an amazing construction. Unfortunately it was closed for repairs.
On this German page is a lot of info about it: http://www.burgenseite.de/html/falkenberg.html

The place seems to have been first mentioned in 1154.
From 1678 the fortress was a ruin. It was reconstructed starting 1937.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


P1200869-P1200871 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Burg Falkenberg in Markt Falkenberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lake Untreusee, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013*

A lake in the South of the German city, *Hof*


Hof - Untreusee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Hof - Untreusee by cinxxx, on Flickr


Hof - Untreusee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hof - Untreusee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Timişoara, Romania - January 2013*

My hometown 

*Timișoara* (Romanian pronunciation: [timiˈʃo̯ara]; German: Temeswar, also formerly Temeschburg or Temeschwar, Hungarian: Temesvár, Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈtɛmɛʃvaːr] ( listen), Yiddish: טעמשוואר, Serbian: Темишвар/Temišvar, Banat Bulgarian: Timišvár, Turkish: Temeşvar) is the capital city of Timiș County, in western Romania. One of the largest Romanian cities, with a population of 319,279 inhabitants (the third most populous city in the country, as of 2011),[1] and considered the informal capital city of the historical region of Banat, Timișoara is the main social, economic and cultural center in the western part of Romania.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the 3 synagogues in the city, the biggest actually


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

The fish fountain


Timişoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Former international tripoint between West Germany, East Germany and Czechoslovakia.
Now German federal lands Bavaria and Saxony and Czech Republic


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bavaria to the right, Saxony to the left of the river, over the path Czech Republic


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr

And the ride back then


Dreiländereck BRD-DDR-CSSR by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Auwaldsee, Ingolstadt, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013*


P1200651-P1200654 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Next pictures are from my bicycle trip along the Danube from Ingolstadt to *Vohburg* in May 2013


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Vohburg, Bavaria, Germany - May 2013*

*Vohburg* is a town in the district of Pfaffenhofen, in Bavaria, Germany. It is situated on the right bank of the Danube, 14 km east of Ingolstadt.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Aproaching the city...


Radweg Ingolstadt-Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful photos, beautiful places! Hope there will be much more! But how could they put an ugly antenna on top of a medieval castle? hno:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks! :cheers2:
The castle is not that great, I guess they put the antenna there because of the height of the tower.

And yes, there will be many more pictures 
For those who are curious, check out my Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Vohburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

And the way back to Ingolstadt...


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Radweg Vohburg-Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bautzen* (German pronunciation: [ˈbaʊtsən]; Upper Sorbian: Budyšin [ˈbudɨʃin]; Lower Sorbian: Budyšyn [ˈbudɨʃɨn], Czech: Budyšín, Polish: Budziszyn) is a hill-top town in eastern Saxony, Germany, and administrative centre of the eponymous district. It is located on the Spree River. As of 2008, its population is 41,161. Asteroid 11580 Bautzen is named in honor of the city.

Bautzen is often regarded as the unofficial, but historical capital of Upper Lusatia, and it is the most important cultural centre of the Sorbs, a Slavic people.

The town on the River Spree is situated about 50 kilometres east of Dresden between the Lusatian highland and the lowlands in the north, amidst the region of Upper Lusatia. To the north stretches the Bautzen Reservoir, which was flooded in 1974. This is the former location of the villages of Malsitz (Małšecy) and Nimschütz (Hněwsecy).

During World War II and the Nazi era, there was a subcamp of the Groß-Rosen concentration camp in Bautzen. Ernst Thälmann was imprisoned there before being deported to Buchenwald. Between 21 April and 30 April 1945, the Battle of Bautzen was fought.
Furthermore Bautzen was infamous throughout the German Democratic Republic for its penitentiaries. Bautzen I was used as an official prison, soon to be nicknamed Gelbes Elend ("Yellow Misery"), whereas the secret Bautzen II was used as a prison for prisoners of conscience. Bautzen I is still used as a prison, and Bautzen II has served as a memorial since 1993.
In 2002 the city commemorated its thousandth birthday.








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Bautzen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Görlitz, Saxony, Germany / Zgorzelec, Lower Silesia, Poland - May 2013*

*Görlitz* ([ˈɡœɐ̯lɪts ]; Polish: Zgorzelec, Upper Sorbian: Zhorjelc, Lower Sorbian: Zgórjelc, Czech: Zhořelec) is a well-known town in Germany and the capital of district of Görlitz. It is the easternmost town in the country, located on the Lusatian Neisse River in the Bundesland (Federal State) of Saxony. It is opposite the Polish town of Zgorzelec, which was a part of Görlitz until 1945.

Historically, Görlitz was in the region of Upper Lusatia. However, in 1815, some parts of Lusatia were integrated into the Province of Silesia, and later into the Province of Lower Silesia. Görlitz is the largest city of the former Province of Lower Silesia that lies west of the Oder-Neisse line and hence remains in Germany today. Thus it is both the most Silesian city, in terms of character, and the largest, in Germany today. This is not unjustified since the city adapted to a large extent to the rest of Silesia when it was part of it administratively. The city combines Lusatian and Silesian traditions as well as German and Sorbian culture; since 1950 the town and its population have been influenced by the proximity to Poland, across the Oder-Neisse-line.

















---

*Zgorzelec* [zɡɔˈʐɛlɛt͡s] ( listen) (German: Görlitz, Upper Sorbian: Zhorjelc) is a town in south-western Poland with 33,278 inhabitants (2004). It lies in Lower Silesian Voivodeship (from 1975–1998 it was in the former Jelenia Góra Voivodeship). It is the seat of Zgorzelec County, and also of the smaller district of Gmina Zgorzelec (although it is not part of the territory of the latter, as the town is an urban gmina in its own right). Zgorzelec is located on the Lusatian Neisse river, on the post-1945 Polish-German Neisse border adjoining the German town of Görlitz, of which it constituted the eastern part up to 1945.

Since the fall of communism in 1989, Zgorzelec and Görlitz have developed a close political relationship. Two of the numerous bridges over the Neisse river that had been blown up by retreating German forces in World War II have been rebuilt, reconnecting the two towns with one bus line. There is also common urban management and annual common sessions of both town councils. In 2006 the towns jointly applied to be the European Capital of Culture in 2010. It was hoped that the jury would be convinced by the concept of Polish-German cooperation, but the award fell to Essen, with Görlitz/Zgorzelec in second place.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

In Görlitz...


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Crossing to Poland...


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


Görlitz/Zgorzelec by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, awesome new photos :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks again. Much appreciated! :cheers2:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

a great photo collection of places you've been to.
you night shots are quite beautiful.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I will post more, but I am busy doing other travels!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


Wrocław/Breslau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miskolc, Hungary - May 2013*

*Miskolc* (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈmiʃkolts], Slovak: Miškovec) is a city in northeastern Hungary, mainly with heavy industrial background. With a population of 167,754 (2011 census) Miskolc is the fourth largest city of Hungary (behind Budapest, Debrecen and Szeged; second-largest with agglomeration.) It is also the county capital of Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén and the regional centre of Northern Hungary.

The city lies at the meeting point of different geographical regions – east from the Bükk mountains, in the valley of the river Sajó and the streams Hejő and Szinva. According to the 2001 Census the city has a total area of 236.68 km2 (91.38 sq mi). The ground level slopes gradually; the difference between the highest and lowest area is about 800 m (2,600 ft).

The lowest areas are the banks of the river Sajó, with an altitude of 110–120 m (360–390 ft). The area belongs to the Great Plain region and is made up of sedimentary rocks. Between the Avas hill and Diósgyőr lies the hilly area of the Lower Bükk (250–300 m or 820–980 ft) consisting of sandstone, marl, clay, layers of coal, from the tertiary period, and volcanic rocks from the Miocene.

The Central Bükk, a gently sloping mountainous area with an altitude between 400 and 600 m (1,300 and 2,000 ft), is situated between Diósgyőr and Lillafüred; the area is made up of limestone, slate, dolomite and other rocks from the Triassic period. The surface was formed mostly by karstic erosions.

The highest area, the 600–900 m (2,000–3,000 ft) high Higher Bükk bore Bükk Highlands begin at Lillafüred. This mostly consists of sea sediments (limestone, slate, dolomite) from the Paleozoic and Mesozoic, and volcanic rocks like diabase and porphyry. Several caves can be found in the area. The city is also known for lowest measured temperature ever in Hungary with −35 °C (−31 °F).

Miskolc is generally thought of as an industrial city, and the largest boost to its economy was indeed provided by the industrialization during the Socialist era; in fact industry (including metallurgy) has a long history in the city.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castle of Diósgyőr*

The Castle of Diósgyőr is a medieval castle in the historical town of Diósgyőr which is now part of the Northern Hungarian city Miskolc.

The restoration of the castle began in 1953. Originally only the parts threatened with collapsing were restored, but in 1960 the archaeological excavation too. In the northeastern tower (in which the King's room used to be) there is an exhibition of the history of the castle and the Pauline monastery, a weapons exhibition and the waxworks showing the signing of the Torino Peace Treaty. The north-western tower functions as a looking-tower, with a view on Diósgyőr and the surrounding hills; on the ground floor there is a small mint where tourists can make commemorative coins with their own hands. The south-eastern tower (where the Queen's rooms were) cannot be visited, it is mainly used as a dressing room for the actors during the Castle Plays. The south-western tower is in ruins. One of the main tourist attractions of the castle is a larger waxworks exhibition in the outer castle. This exhibition is one of the largest waxworks exhibitions of Central Europe and it shows six scenes of everyday life in medieval Diósgyőr.

The Castle Plays are held twice in every year (May and August). Reviving the Middle Ages, the reign of King Louis and events of Hungarian history, tournaments and open air plays are held, and there is a medieval fair next to the castle. An important musical event, the Kaláka Folk Festival is held on the second weekend of July each year.

Sadly, unlike the castles of Eger and Kőszeg, the castle of Diósgyőr is surrounded by concrete buildings instead of a beautiful historical town, but it is still a popular tourist destination, thanks to the castle plays, the museum, the waxworks exhibitions and Mrs. Déry's House, a small museum dedicated to the popular 19th century actress Róza Széppataki Déry, in the house where she lived.


Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1220011-P1220012 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc - Castle of Diósgyőr by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Some more pictures from the city*


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


Miskolc by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bratislava, Slovakia - May 2013*

*Bratislava* (Slovak pronunciation: [ˈbracɪslava] ( listen), English pronunciation: /ˌbrætɨˈslɑːvə/ or /ˌbrɑːtɨˈslɑːvə/; formerly Slovak Prešporok; German: Pressburg formerly Preßburg, Hungarian: Pozsony) is the capital of Slovakia and, with a population of about 460,000, the country's largest city.[1] Bratislava is in southwestern Slovakia on both banks of the Danube River and on the left bank of Morava river. Bordering Austria and Hungary, it is the only national capital that borders two independent countries.[2]








---









Bratislava is the political, cultural, and economic centre of Slovakia. It is the seat of the Slovak president, the parliament, and the Slovak Executive. It is home to several universities, museums, theatres, galleries and other important cultural and educational institutions.[3] Many of Slovakia's large businesses and financial institutions also have headquarters there.

The history of the city has been strongly influenced by people of different nations and religions, namely by Austrians, Czechs, Germans, Hungarians, Slovaks, and Jews.[4] The city was the capital of the Kingdom of Hungary, a part of the larger Habsburg Monarchy territories,[5] from 1536 to 1783 and has been home to many Slovak, Hungarian, and German historical figures.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava - SK_D2 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


P1220826-P1220827 by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


Bratislava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice updates from your travels :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*May 2013 - Devín Castle, Slovakia*

*Devín Castle* (Slovak: hrad Devín or Devínsky hrad, Hungarian: Dévényi vár, German: Burg Theben) is a castle in Devín, which is a borough of Bratislava, the capital of Slovakia.

Owing to its strategic position, the cliff (altitude of 212 meters) at the confluence of the Danube and Morava rivers was an ideal place for a fort. Its owner could control the important trade route along the Danube as well as one branch of the Amber Road. That is why the site has been settled since the Neolithic and fortified since the Bronze and Iron Age. Later, both the Celts and the Romans built strong fortresses there. In the Roman ruins, the first Christian church located North of the Danube has been identified.

The castle stands just inside Slovak territory on the frontier between Slovakia (previously part of Czechoslovakia) and Austria. The border runs from west to east along the Morava River and subsequently the Danube. Prior to 1989, the Iron Curtain between the Eastern Bloc and the West ran just in front of the castle. Although the castle was open to the public, the area surrounding it constituted a restricted military zone, and was heavily fortified with watchtowers and barbed wire. After the Velvet Revolution the area was demilitarised.

The most photogenic part of the castle is the tiny watchtower, seemingly not much bigger than a chess piece, known now as the Maiden Tower. Separated from the main castle, it balances perilously on a lone rock and has spawned countless legends concerning imprisoned lovelorn daughters leaping to their deaths.

Inside, the castle is a sprawling landscape of walls, staircases, open courtyards and gardens in various states of repair. They are all, however, made readily accessible by a continuing restoration and archaeological project conducted since the borough of Devín was reclaimed from Nazi Germany which had annexed it shortly before World War II.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Austrian side


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

larger panorama


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

larger panorama


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hainburg an der Donau* is a town in the Bruck an der Leitha district, Lower Austria, Austria. The city is located next to the Danube river and Bratislava in Slovakia and 50 km east of Vienna. It is part of the Industrial Quarter Industrieviertel in Lower Austria.

45.87% of the land is forested, 54.13% is used for agriculture and urban areas. Hainburg an der Donau is the only district in the municipality.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Augsburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

*and that was Augsburg...*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from *Ingolstadt, Germany* from the time of the flooding last year...


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>> scroll >>>>>


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ingolstadt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Kastl* is a municipality in the district of Amberg-Sulzbach in Bavaria in Germany. 
A gem of the village is Kastl Abbey, one of the most beautiful monasteries in the area.


















Kastl by cinxxx, on Flickr

---

*Erlangen panorama*


Erlangen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*July 2013 - Amberg, Germany*

*Amberg* is a town in Bavaria, Germany. It is located in the Upper Palatinate, roughly halfway between Regensburg and Bayreuth. Population: 44,756 (2008).

















A defining feature of the town is the Stadtbrille (literally "town spectacles") – a bridge, originally a part of the town fortifications, whose arches reflected on the river waters resemble a pair of spectacles.

Other tourist attractions in Amberg include:

- Market Square, which contains the Gothic town hall (built in 1358) and the late-Gothic Parish Church of St. Martin
- The New Palace, the former residence of the counts of the Rhenish Palatinate, built at the beginning of the 15th century and renovated in 1603
- Stadtbrille
- The Gothic town hall
- A well preserved section of the medieval walls and gates
- The baroque Franciscan monastery on the Hill of Our Lady Help of Christians (Germ. Mariahilfberg) above the town. This hill was given its name during the bubonic plague in the Thirty Years' War in 1633/4 when the locals beseeched the Virgin Mary to rid them of the plague.
- The 'Little Wedding House' (local German dialect Eh’häusl), claimed by town authorities to be the world's smallest hotel. Built in 1728, the 2 metre wide hotel was 'sold' to young couples for one night to circumvent laws prohibiting marriages between poor people.
- The town museum (Stadtmuseum Amberg) includes exhibits on life and industry in Amberg, the history of clothing and works of Michael Mathias Prechtl and houses travelling exhibitions.
- Air Museum (Luftmuseum), opened in 2006.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Hegemonic (Apr 24, 2010)

Sightseeing in the Gunma Prefecture in Japan.
Takasaki, Mount Asama, Tamamura and Mount Haruna.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good images.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


Amberg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*July 2013 - Lauf an der Pegnitz, Germany*

*Lauf an der Pegnitz* is a municipality near Nuremberg, Germany. It is the capital of the district Nürnberger Land, in Bavaria.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


Lauf an der Pegnitz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Landsberg am Lech* is a town in southwest Bavaria, Germany, about 65 kilometers west of Munich and 35 kilometers south of Augsburg. It is the capital of the district of Landsberg am Lech.

The town is noted for its prison where Adolf Hitler was incarcerated in 1924. During this incarceration Hitler wrote/dictated his book Mein Kampf together with Rudolf Hess. His cell, number 7, became part of the cult of Nazism and many followers came to visit it during the German Nazi-period. Landsberg am Lech was also known as the town of the Hitler youth. Following World War II it was the location for one of the largest Displaced Person (DP) camps for Jewish refugees and the place of execution for more than 150 war criminals after 1945.

It is the birthplace of the Nobel laureate Erwin Neher.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr




Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


Landsberg am Lech by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

pictures by me


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Bor (German: Haid)* is a town in the Pilsen Region of the Czech Republic. It lies some 50 km (30 mi) to the west from the region capital of Pilsen. It is also the seat of the Municipality with Commissioned Local Authority within the Tachov Municipality with Extended Comp.

There is a small castle there. Parts of it are in renovation.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Plzeň or Pilsen* (Czech pronunciation: [ˈpl̩.zɛɲ] ( listen); German: Pilsen) is a city in western Bohemia in the Czech Republic. It is the capital of the Plzeň Region[3] and the fourth most populous city in the Czech Republic. It is located about 90 km (56 mi) west of Prague at the confluence of four rivers—the Radbuza, the Mže, the Úhlava, and the Úslava—which form the Berounka River.

The most prominent sights of Plzeň are the Gothic St. Bartholomew's Cathedral, founded in the late 13th century, whose tower (102 m or 335 ft) is the highest in the Czech Republic, the Renaissance Town Hall, and the Moorish Revival Great Synagogue, the second largest synagogue in Europe, after the Dohány Street Synagogue in Budapest. There is also a 20 km historic underground tunnel/cellar network, among the longest in Central Europe. Part of this network is open to the public for tours of about 750 metres in length and up to a depth of 12 metres.

Built in 1532, the former water tower was integrated into the city's fortification system at Prague Gate. Another storey was added in 1822 in French Imperial style. The Gothic portal (dating from the 1500s) was added in 1912, coming from another house that had been demolished. Above the portal there is a commemorative plaque dedicated to Dr Josef Skoda (a professor at the Vienna University), who was born next door on 10 December 1805.

Plzeň is also well known for the Pilsner Urquell (since 1842) and Gambrinus (since 1869) breweries, currently owned by South African Breweries. A popular tourist attraction is the Plzeňský Prazdroj brewery tour where visitors can discover the history of beer. The pilsener style of beer was developed in Plzeň in the 19th century.

Plzeň has been selected to be a European Capital Of Culture in 2015, along with Mons, Belgium.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The city hall building is remarkable


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bear museum


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from the bear museum


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Pilsen brewery


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting travels.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing pics....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

it's nice to experience your travel even on photos.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Thanks again everyone! :cheers2:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

next pictures will be from *Prague*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Prague* (play /ˈprɑːɡ/; Czech: Praha pronounced [ˈpraɦa] ( listen)) is the capital and largest city of the Czech Republic. It is the fourteenth-largest city in the European Union.[5] It is also the historical capital of Bohemia proper. Situated in the north-west of the country on the Vltava river, the city is home to about 1.3 million people, while its larger urban zone is estimated to have a population of nearly 2 million.[3] The city has a temperate oceanic climate, with warm summers and chilly winters.

Prague has been a political, cultural, and economic centre of central Europe with waxing and waning fortunes during its 1,100-year existence. Founded during the Romanesque and flourishing by the Gothic and Renaissance eras, Prague was not only the capital of the Czech state, but also the seat of two Holy Roman Emperors and thus then also the capital of the Holy Roman Empire.[6][7] It was an important city to the Habsburg Monarchy and its Austro-Hungarian Empire and after World War I became the capital of Czechoslovakia. The city played major roles in the Protestant Reformation, the Thirty Years' War, and in 20th-century history, during both World Wars and the post-war Communist era.

Prague is home to a number of famous cultural attractions, many of which survived the violence and destruction of twentieth century Europe. Main attractions include the Prague Castle, the Charles Bridge, Old Town Square, the Jewish Quarter, the Lennon Wall, and Petřín hill. Since 1992, the extensive historic centre of Prague has been included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites.

The city boasts more than ten major museums, along with numerous theatres, galleries, cinemas, and other historical exhibits. A modern public transportation system connects the city. Also, it is home to a wide range of public and private schools, including Charles University. Prague is classified as a Beta+ global city according to GaWC studies, comparable to Berlin, Rome, or Houston. Its rich history makes it a popular tourist destination, and the city receives more than 4.1 million international visitors annually, as of 2009. In 2011, Prague was the sixth-most-visited city in Europe.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The dancing house*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Bečov nad Teplou (German: Petschau)*

In the west part of the Czech Republic near the world famous spa town Karlovy Vary, on the right bank of the river Teplá and in the middle of the romantic landscape of Slavkovský les…it can be found a picturesque little town and this place can be the only one - Bečov nad Teplou.



However this location is full of cultural and natural monuments, the main attraction is without doubt a set of historical architecture compound of a gothic castle, a renaissance palace and a baroque chateau.

Since 2002 it has been presented to public a unique Romanesque monument – the reliquary of Saint Moor. It is the second most famous goldsmith monument in the Czech Republic.








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Loket* (Czech pronunciation: [ˈlokɛt]; German: Elbogen) is a town of some 3,000 inhabitants in the Sokolov District in the Karlovy Vary region of the Czech Republic. From 1938 to 1945 it was one of the municipalities in Sudetenland.

Loket means "elbow" in English. The town is named this due to the town centre being surrounded on three sides by the Ohře River, and the shape the river takes is similar to that of an elbow. The town centre itself features Loket Castle, a 12th-century gothic castle. The town centre is a national monument and as such is preserved from modern developments.

The town plays host to an annual opera festival, which takes place in an open-air amphitheatre with the castle as a backdrop, and also plays host to the Czech Motocross Grand Prix. Loket was also used to portray Montenegro in the 2006 James Bond film Casino Royale.









large pic








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, amazing updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*
*St. Gallen*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Balzers* is a village and community located in southern Liechtenstein. As of the 2005 census, the community has a total population of 4,420. The main part of the village is situated along the east bank of the Rhine.










*Gutenberg Castle* (German Burg Gutenberg) is a preserved castle in the town of Balzers, Liechtenstein, the centre of the municipality of Balzers. Gutenberg is one of the five castles of the principality and one of two that have survived preserved until the present day. Unlike Vaduz Castle in Vaduz, Gutenberg Castle doesn't serve as a residence of the princely family of Liechtenstein and is open to the general public as a museum. The castle lies on a hill near the centre of Balzers and is accessible via a street and road known as Burgweg.

The bailey (Vorburg) of the castle is open to visitors free of charge all year round. The castle's chapel and rose garden, reconstructed in 2010, are accessible free of charge every Sunday between 10:00 AM and 7:00 PM during the summer tourist season (1 May - 31 October). Guided tours of Gutenberg Castle and its renting for weddings and cultural events are available only during the summer tourist season and need to be arranged in advance by appointment.

We visited on a Sunday, so it was open


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Feldkirch* is a medieval city in the western Austrian state of Vorarlberg on the border with Switzerland and Liechtenstein. It is the administrative center of the district Feldkirch. After Dornbirn, it is the second largest town in Vorarlberg in terms of population, with slightly more inhabitants than the state capital Bregenz. The westernmost point in Austria lies in Feldkirch on the River Rhine, at the tripoint border of Austria, Switzerland, and Liechtenstein.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr

Feldkirch by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Timişoara, Romania* - my hometown 

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr

Timisoara by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*August 2013*

*Dollnstein* is a municipality in the district of Eichstätt in Bavaria in Germany. The Name Dollnstein has its origins in Middle High German "Tollunstein".


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Eichstätt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Eichstätt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Eichstätt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Eichstätt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Eichstätt by cinxxx, on Flickr

Eichstätt by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Fossiliensteinbruch Blumenberg*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*September 2013*

*Klatovy* (Czech pronunciation: [ˈklatovɪ]; German: Klattau) is a town in the Plzeň Region of the Czech Republic.
Klatovy is the seat of the Municipality with Extended Competence and Municipality with Commissioned Local Authority.

Klatovy was founded during 1260–1263 by Přemysl Otakar II. There are several historic buildings in the town such as the Black Tower, the Baroque Pharmacy, the Jesuit church with catacombs and the Archeacon's church.








...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*September 2013*

*České Budějovice* (Czech pronunciation: [ˈtʃɛskɛː ˈbuɟɛjovɪtsɛ]; colloquially: Budějice or Budějce; German: Budweis or Böhmisch Budweis; sometimes referred to as Budweis in English) is a statutory city in the Czech Republic. It is the largest city in the South Bohemian Region as well as its political and commercial capital, the seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of České Budějovice, the University of South Bohemia, and the Academy of Sciences. It is located in the center of a valley of the Vltava River, at the confluence with the Malše.

České Budějovice, which is located in the historical province of Bohemia, is not to be confused with Moravské Budějovice in Moravia.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*September 2013*

*Český Krumlov* (Czech pronunciation: [ˈtʃɛskiː ˈkrumlof]; German: Krummau an der Moldau or Böhmisch Krummau; Krumau; English: Crumlaw; Bohemian Crumlaw) is a small city in the South Bohemian Region of the Czech Republic where Český Krumlov Castle is located. Old Český Krumlov is a UNESCO World Heritage Site[3] and was given this status along with the historic Prague castle district.

The city is named Český Krumlov ("Bohemian Crumlaw") to differentiate it from Moravský Krumlov in the southeast of the country.








...









*Český Krumlov Castle* is unusually large for a town of Krumlov's size; within the Czech Republic it is second in extent only to the Hradčany castle complex of Prague. It dates back to 1240 when the first castle was built by the Witigonen family, the main branch of the powerful Rosenberg family.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*September 2013*

*Rožmberk nad Vltavou* (German: Rosenberg an der Moldau) is a town in the South Bohemian Region of the Czech Republic. It has around 330 inhabitants. The village is most known for nearby Rožmberk Castle.

Rožmberk, founded in the middle of the 13th century, lies on the banks of the Vltava river. It developed on a trade route from Český Krumlov to Linz in Austria. While owned by the Bohemian aristocratic House of Rožmberk, it obtained township rights and grew in wealth. In 1620 the town became property of Charles Bonaventure de Longueval, Count of Bucquoy.

Historical spelling of the village name include: Rosenberch (1262), Rosenberg (1369), Rosemberg (1405), Rozmberg (1420), Rožumbergk (1654), Rosenberg, Rožmberk (1841).

Apart from the famous castle visitors can see church of St. Nikolaus (first mentioned in 1271, rebuilt in the Gothic style in the second half of the 15th century) and townhouses from the 17th-18th centuries in the central square.

















*Rožmberk (German: original Rosenberg)* is a castle situated in South Bohemia near Rožmberk nad Vltavou in the Czech Republic. Considered as one of the oldest castles in Bohemia, it stands on a promotory carved out on three sides by the river Vltava. It was first mentioned in 1253 in a document signed by Vok "von Rosenberg". It is regarded as the cradle of the House of Rožmberk, also known as the "Lords of the Rose", a historical Czech aristocratic family.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*September 2013*

*Jochenstein, Bavaria*

Located on the Danube, which is also the border with Austria.

A hydroelectric power plant, which also serves as border crossing is in place.
The technical facilities are located on the territory of the municipalities Untergriesbach (Lower Bavaria) and Engelhartszell (Upper Austria).


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

View from Austria


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










Some artistic shots


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from a bicycle trip I took to Baar-Ebenhausen


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*November 2013*

*Nürnberg Christmas Market* - maybe the most famous one in Germany


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*November 2013*

*Ingolstadt, Germany*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*December 2013 - Freising, Germany*


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


Freising by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*December 2013*

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber* (German pronunciation: [ˈʁoːtənbʊɐ̯k ɔp deːɐ̯ ˈtaʊbɐ]) is a town in the district of Ansbach of Mittelfranken (Middle Franconia), the Franconia region of Bavaria, Germany, well known for its well-preserved medieval old town, a destination for tourists from around the world. In the Middle Ages, it was an Imperial Free City. Traffic-reducing measures are in place in a significant portion of Rothenburg.

The name "Rothenburg ob der Tauber" means, in German, "Red fortress above the Tauber". This is so because the town is located on a plateau overlooking the Tauber River. As to the name "Rothenburg", some say it comes from the German words Rot (Red) and Burg (burgh, medieval fortified town), referring to the red colour of the roofs of the houses which overlook the river. The name may also refer to the process of retting ("rotten" in German) flax for linen production.

Rothenburg held a special significance for Nazi ideologists. For them, it was the epitome of the German 'Home Town', representing all that was quintessentially German. Throughout the 1930s the Nazi organisation "KDF" ("Kraft durch Freude") Strength through Joy organized regular day trips to Rothenburg from all across the Reich. This initiative was staunchly supported by Rothenburg's citizenry – many of whom were sympathetic to National Socialism – both for its economic benefits and because Rothenburg was hailed as "the most German of German towns". In October 1938 Rothenburg expelled its Jewish citizens, much to the approval of Nazis and their supporters across Germany.[2]

In March 1945 in World War II, German soldiers were stationed in Rothenburg to defend it. On March 31, bombs were dropped over Rothenburg by 16 planes, killing 39 people and destroying 306 houses, six public buildings, nine watchtowers, and over 2,000 feet (610 m) of the wall. The U.S Assistant Secretary of War John J. McCloy knew about the historic importance and beauty of Rothenburg, so he ordered US Army General Jacob L. Devers not use artillery in taking Rothenburg. The local military commander Major Thömmes ignored the order of Adolf Hitler for all towns to fight to the end and gave up the town, thereby saving it from total destruction by artillery. American troops of the 12th Infantry Regiment, 4th Division occupied the town on April 17, 1945, and in November 1948 McCloy was named Honorable Protectorate of Rothenburg. After the war, the residents of the city quickly repaired the bombing damage. Donations for the rebuilding were received from all over the world. The rebuilt walls feature commemorative bricks with donor names.








---


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


Praga by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*December 2013 - Karlštejn Castle, Czech Republic*

Karlštejn Castle (Czech: Hrad Karlštejn; German: Burg Karlstein) is a large Gothic castle founded 1348 AD by Charles IV, Holy Roman Emperor-elect and King of Bohemia. The castle served as a place for safekeeping the Imperial Regalia as well as the Bohemian/Czech crown jewels, holy relics, and other royal treasures. Located about 30 km southwest of Prague above the village of the same name, it is one of the most famous and most frequently visited castles in the Czech Republic.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*December 2013* - *Nürnberg, Germany*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought it was Krakow for a moment.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*December 2013 - Aschaffenburg, Germany*

Aschaffenburg (German pronunciation: [aˈʃafənbʊɐ̯k]) is a city in northwest Bavaria, Germany. The town of Aschaffenburg is not considered part of the district of Aschaffenburg, but is the administrative seat.

Aschaffenburg belonged to the Archbishopric of Mainz for more than 800 years. The city is located at the westernmost border of Lower Franconia and separated from the central and eastern part of the administrative district by the Spessart hills, whereas it opens towards the Rhine-Main plain in the west and north-west. Therefore, the inhabitants speak neither Bavarian nor East Franconian but rather a local version of Rhine Franconian.

In World War II, Aschaffenburg was heavily damaged by Allied area bombing, including Schloss Johannisburg which was completely restored several years later. The Germans chose to defend Aschaffenburg with particular steadfastness, which resulted in the Battle of Aschaffenburg fought 28 March - 3 April 1945. The US 45th Infantry Division was forced to take the fortified city against stiff German resistance in a series of frontal assaults that involved house-to-house fighting and brutal close combat. The resulting horrific urban destruction was widespread and quite severe, as cannon fire was used point-blank to blast through structures.

Aschaffenburg's chief buildings are the Schloss Johannisburg, built 1605–1614 by Archbishop Schweikard von Kronberg, which contains a library with a number of incunabula, a collection of engravings and paintings; the Pompejanum, a replica of a Roman town house discovered in Pompeii commissioned by King Ludwig I. and opened in 1850; the Stiftskirche basilica, founded in 974 by Otto of Swabia, duke of Bavaria, but dating in the main from the early 12th century on, in which are preserved various monuments by the Vischers, a sarcophagus with the relics of Saint Margaret, and a famous painting by Matthias Grünewald; the Capuchin hospital; a theatre, which was formerly a house of the Teutonic Order; several mansions of the nobility; and the beautiful, historical "Altstadt" (the oldest section of Aschaffenburg).








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Next stop, Frankfurt am Main...*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*December 2013 - Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

*Frankfurt am Main* (/ˈfræŋkfərt/; German pronunciation: [ˈfʁaŋkfʊɐ̯t am ˈmaɪ̯n]), commonly known as Frankfurt, is the largest city in the German state of Hesse and the fifth-largest city in Germany, with a 2012 population of 687,775.[2] The urban area had an estimated population of 2,300,000 in 2010.[3] The city is at the centre of the larger Frankfurt Rhine-Main Metropolitan Region which has a population of 5,600,000[4] and is Germany's second-largest metropolitan region. Since the enlargement of the European Union in 2013, the geographic centre of the EU is about 40 km (25 mi) east of Frankfurt.

Frankfurt is the largest financial centre in continental Europe and ranks among the world's leading financial centres. It is home to the European Central Bank, Deutsche Bundesbank, Frankfurt Stock Exchange and several large commercial banks. The European Central Bank is the central bank of the eurozone, consisting of 18 EU member states that have adopted the euro (€) as their common currency and sole legal tender. The Deutsche Bundesbank is the central bank of Germany and as such part of the European System of Central Banks. The Frankfurt Stock Exchange is one of the world's largest stock exchanges by market capitalization and accounts for over 90 percent of the turnover in the German market. In 2010, 63 national and 152 international banks had their registered offices in Frankfurt, including the headquarters of the major German banks, notably Deutsche Bank, Commerzbank, DZ Bank and KfW, as well as 41 representative offices of international banks.

A unique feature of Frankfurt is its significant number of skyscrapers and high-rise buildings in the city center which form the Frankfurt skyline. Frankfurt is one of only a few cities in the European Union that have such a skyline, the others being London, Milan, Warsaw, Madrid, Rotterdam and La Défense in the outer Paris region. Because of the city's skyline, Germans sometimes refer to Frankfurt as "Mainhattan", a portmanteau of the local Main River and Manhattan.








......


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Entering the city...



















Lots of building going on in the Europaviertel (Europe Quartier) where we stayed for 2 nights, at hotel Meininger...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

This was our view from the hotel...



















This water tower was interesting, will it remain there for long?


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Going for a walk in the Europe Quartier...

This reminded me o the song "Dornero" something :lol:









Our hotel









Everything is modern









More to come...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)




----------

